# green up dam 3.8.14



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

went down this afternoon and got skunked. water temp was 37 and water was dirty, not muddy. used 1/16 - 1/4 oz jigs with orange, chartreuse, yellow, white, and orange/yellow 3-4 inch grub tails. tried single and double jig rigs. nothing worked for me. will try again next week.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, at least you ventured out!!! wonder why they aren't generating???


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

not really sure. heard something about before a repair could be made on something that some asbestos had to be removed. I don't really know the full story.


----------



## Ocpdjunk88 (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried the same thing today water come up a couple feet from noon to 3 pm tried grubs sluggos and fin-s fish on 1/8 and 1/4 oz jig. Four other guys down there fishing with live minnows produced nothing as well. Gates where blasting water could hear the waves from the bridge. Turbines where off and debris was everywhere clear down to bigger rocks.
look111 inbox me your cell you have it to me last year before papaw passed and my new phone couldn't recover it.:S


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the reports adam and lewis was going to go today and ended up going to a farm pond glad I did got 14 bass and 1 was 6#.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

good to hear from all of you, Dave, Rick and Adam. Now that weather is improving hopefully i'll be seeing you all soon. I will send you my cell Adam. Please reply and let me know if you got it, I've been trying to PM Malik and it's not going through. If anyone talks to him please tell him i'd like to try out the scioto. Talk to you all later.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm taking my cousin from Texas up to the dam for some cold-water fishing.. I'll report tomorrow evening.


----------

